# قصص زوجية مضحكة و ذكية .....................



## rana1981 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*علاج الصمت
تهاوش واحد هو ومرته وزعلو من بعض وقبل لينام كتبلها ورقه انها تصحيه عالخمسه الصبح عشان يلحق موعد الطياره ...تاني يوم صحي الساعه 9 صباحا زي المجنون ركض يشوف ليش مرتو ما صحتو لقاها كاتبيتلو ورقه وحاطيتها فوق راسو مكتوب فيها يلا قوم الساعه صارت خمسه 




ثأر امرأه
دخلت امرأه الى الدكان لتشتري الاغراض وعند المحاسبه فتحت الحقيبه ولاحظ البائع ريموت التلفزيون في حقيبتها واستغرب وسألها لماذا تضعين الريموت في حقيبتك قالت زوجي من المفروض ان ياتي معي لشراء الاغراض ولكنه رفض ليتابع عده مباريات موجوده على عده قنوات معا فلكي أثأر لنفسي اخذت الريموت معي للتسوق بدلا من زوجي فلن يستطيع متابعه المباريات جميعها كما خطط 



زوجه شريره
الزوج يقرأ لزوجته معلومه ويقول لها هل تعرفين ان المرأه تنطق 30000كلمه في اليوم بينما ينطق الرجل حوالي 15000 فقط أجابته قائله هذا صحيح لاننا النساء نضطر دائما لاعاده الكلام مرتين وثلاثه للرجال حتى يستوعبو .....والادهى من هيك انو زوجها رد عليها بقلها شووو ؟



زوجه داهيه
سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك *​


----------



## tasoni queena (29 سبتمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

جمال يا رانا

والقبل الاخيرة اكترهم​


----------



## انريكي (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*زوجه داهيه
سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك *

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جدا جميل تسلم ايدك

الرب يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاتنين الاخرنين تحفة


----------



## nana koko (29 سبتمبر 2010)

قصص جميله و زوجات ذكيه فعلا


----------



## nasa (29 سبتمبر 2010)

[سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك [/size][/b][/center][/QUOTE]

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااااامده دى 
ميرسى


----------



## red_pansy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

​


> *زوجه شريره
> الزوج يقرأ لزوجته معلومه ويقول لها هل تعرفين ان المرأه تنطق 30000كلمه في  اليوم بينما ينطق الرجل حوالي 15000 فقط أجابته قائله هذا صحيح لاننا  النساء نضطر دائما لاعاده الكلام مرتين وثلاثه للرجال حتى يستوعبو  .....والادهى من هيك انو زوجها رد عليها بقلها شووو ؟
> 
> *​


*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى زود الطينة بلة وبياكدلها كلامها ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يارنا 
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح
*​
*زوجه داهيه
سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك 
*
*ياسلام دى مش جملة لا دى حكمة بجد هههههههههههههه*
*منه لله الى كان السبب ( انا شخصياً معرفهوش )*
*ربنا يخليكى يا قمر*​


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> *​
> *زوجه داهيه
> سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

red_pansy قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> [سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
> اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك [/size][/b][/center]



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااااامده دى 
ميرسى[/quote]

*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> الاتنين الاخرنين تحفة



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
نوررررتي​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

nana koko قال:


> قصص جميله و زوجات ذكيه فعلا



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> *زوجه داهيه
> سأل الزوج زوجته :لا اعرف كيف تكونين بهذا الجمال وهذا الغباء في نفس الوقت
> اجابت :لقد جعلني الله بهذا الجمال حتى تنجذب لي وجعلني ايضا بهذا الغباء حتى أنجذب إليك *
> 
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (30 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> جمال يا رانا
> 
> والقبل الاخيرة اكترهم​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 سبتمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## rana1981 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسي ليكي*​



*شكرا على مرورك يا قمر 
الرب يرعاكي​*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه
جميل يا رنا


----------



## روماني زكريا (3 أكتوبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههه

حلوين يا رنا 

شكرا

تحياتي ليكي


----------



## rana1981 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> جميل يا رنا





*شكرا على مرورك يا كليمو
الرب يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> حلوين يا رنا
> 
> ...





*شكرا على مرورك 
الرب يباركك​*


----------

